# WLAN Adapter mit hoher Reichweite



## thysol (21. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem WLAN Adapter mit sehr hoher Reichweite. Gibt es da ein Modell das sich von den Mainstream WLAN Adaptern abhebt?


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2011)

Mir ist da nichts bekannt. Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit Repeater einzusetzen?


----------



## thysol (21. April 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mir ist da nichts bekannt. Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit Repeater einzusetzen?


 
Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Dan23 (21. April 2011)

Es hängt weniger von den Adaptern selber ab, sondern von der Empfangsleistung der Antenne. Es gibt auch Outdoor-Antennen zu kaufen mit hoher Reichweite. Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Mindfuck (21. April 2011)

WIFI ALFA AWUS036H 1000mW Yagi 18dBi Antenna Backtrack bei eBay.de: Wireless Wi Fi (endet 22.04.11 17:37:35 MESZ)  schau mal ob das sowas ist was du meinst?


----------



## Sturmi (22. April 2011)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> WIFI ALFA AWUS036H 1000mW Yagi 18dBi Antenna Backtrack bei eBay.de: Wireless Wi Fi (endet 22.04.11 17:37:35 MESZ)  schau mal ob das sowas ist was du meinst?


So eine könnte man natürlich nehmen, oder man ruft sich in Erinnerung das der Grenzwert hier in Deutschland bei 100mW im 2,4 GHz Band liegt und man diesen mit der genannten Antenne "höchstwahrscheinlich" überschreitet


----------



## wiley (22. April 2011)

benutze diesen hier und bin ganz zufrieden:

TL-WN722N

kann gut sein das sie mitlerweile schon bessere haben


----------



## Jimini (22. April 2011)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, eine Richtantenne einzusetzen? Wenn ja, kannst du sowas relativ einfach selber bauen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## thysol (22. April 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, eine Richtantenne einzusetzen? Wenn ja, kannst du sowas relativ einfach selber bauen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Was ist denn eine Richtantenne?


----------



## Joel-92 (22. April 2011)

Es kommt darauf an, wo der Standort des W-Lan Sticks oder der W-Lan Karte ist und wo der Router steht.

Der Router sollte möglichst hoch stehen, also auf einem Schrank oder so. 
Da die Antenne der W-Lan Karten meistens hinten am PC ist, ist das schlecht, weil sie dann meistens unterm Tisch ist.
Ich würde eher einen W-Lan Stick nehmen mit einem USB-Verlängerungskabel und diesen dann hoch hängen. 

Dann würden sich ein 300 MB/sec Stick empfehlen, und ein Router der 300 MB/sec. senden/empfangen kann. 

Weil je schlechter der Empfang ist (also durch die große Entfernung zwischen Router und W-Lan Stick), desto niedriger wird die Datenmenge pro Sekunde. Und da wäre es bei einem "langsamen" Stick möglich, dass bei einer großen Entfernung garnichtsmehr ankommt. 

Sollte es mit dem Empfang trotz 300 MB/s Stick und Router bei guter Ausrichtung nicht klappen, kann dir nur ein Repeater weiterhelfen. 
Falls du noch irgend einen alten Router rumstehen hast: manche lassen sich auch als Repeater nutzen.


----------



## thysol (22. April 2011)

Ich habe gehoert das dieser Adapter ganz gut sein soll:

Belkin Play F7D4101de W-LAN USB-Adapter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Dazu dann noch ein USB Verlaengerunskabel und dann muesste es klappen, oder?


----------



## Joel-92 (22. April 2011)

ja den kannst nehmen!


----------



## thysol (22. April 2011)

Gut, den nehme ich dann, danke fuer eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jimini (22. April 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine Richtantenne?


 
Eine Richtantenne ist eine Antenne, welche in eine Richtung sendet bzw aus einer Richtung empfängt, dafür mit einer deutlich höheren Leistung als eine normale Antenne.
Die c't hat mal einen Artikel veröffentlicht, in welchem gezeigt wurde, wie man sich sowas selber bauen kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## thysol (22. April 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Eine Richtantenne ist eine Antenne, welche in eine Richtung sendet bzw aus einer Richtung empfängt, dafür mit einer deutlich höheren Leistung als eine normale Antenne.
> Die c't hat mal einen Artikel veröffentlicht, in welchem gezeigt wurde, wie man sich sowas selber bauen kann.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Danke fuer die Erklaerung aber ich denke ich probiere erst mal den Belkin mit USB Verlaengerungskabel aus.


----------

